# The sweet sweet love that is....(pic heavy)



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

My addiction.

The MAC is all less than two weeks old...the other brands, I've had for awhile.

We'll start off with my most prized pieces, my MAC:










Now, my other prized possessions, my Fyrinnae piggies (There's also some others mixed in there...EDM, BE, HIP):





My Coastal Scents Gel Liners, and my perfumes (and apparently hair spray back there too):





My NARS, MAC liquid foundation, mascaras, lipliners, etc. etc:





The brushes I'm actively using, including my new MAC brushes, still in the little cases (I have about 20 brushes stored away):





My other eyeshadows from EDM and BE in my old dusty traincase:





This big hunk'o'crap sitting on the counter, storing stuff, like my ass load of lipglosses, extra brushes, other eyeshadows, mineral foundation/powders, etc. etc.:





My Coastal Scents shimmer palette:





Palette I got from Claire's (I know!!!) the other day. It was $6, figured I'd give it a try. I also got a nude lip kit that I love because of the lip liner:





This is my random drawer full of shit. Pads, my GoW face kit, my 20 or so EDM blushes that I don't use, my HIP piggies, and plenty more I'm sure I've forgotten is in there.





This is how hubby's half of the counter ends up looking, because his half is nearest to the little mirror I use for application:





He gets plenty pissed, because I'm pretty much taking over the whole bathroom. I mean, not that he needs that much room for hair gel, and 3 bottles of cologne, but whatever.

Anyhow, I need a better way to organize, and I've narrowed it down to either this:







Or to getting the plastic peg board for the wall, and all the little shelves, trays, and buckets that attach to it.

On one hand, the peg board would be cool, because it would make my stash look like a makeup store. The bad thing is that I'd have to hang it over the garden tub..that's the only place I'd have room for it on the wall.

I'm kinda leaning more towards the pink tool box, but it's going to be expensive. But I really love it, lol.


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing collection,wow!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jan 17, 2009)

Where can I get that pink Tool Box?


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_Where can I get that pink Tool Box?_

 
www.originalpinkbox.com

They're sold out of the 5 drawer right now, though...and I don't want the smaller ones, lol.


----------



## User49 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fun collection!


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice collection. I have a smaller tool box that is ok for now but I really love that one...and pink what more could you ask for?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the link isnt showing up for me


----------



## nunu (Jan 20, 2009)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angied* 

 
_Nice collection. I have a smaller tool box that is ok for now but I really love that one...and pink what more could you ask for?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the link isnt showing up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try this one

The Original Pink Box


I love your makeup collection!


----------



## jackeetm (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG...Great collection!  Hey, we have the exact same bathroom counter!  I thought I was looking at my counter for a second!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 23, 2009)

SugarDaisy, thanks for the link. I have been wanting to get a pink tool box fo eva' but couldn't find anything!!

Niiiiiiice collection. I see you have a lot (all?) of the Coastal Scents liners! I need to find swatches for those.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_SugarDaisy, thanks for the link. I have been wanting to get a pink tool box fo eva' but couldn't find anything!!

Niiiiiiice collection. I see you have a lot (all?) of the Coastal Scents liners! I need to find swatches for those._

 
Here's swatches of the gel liners, except the new pink ones:


----------



## mmitsjojo (Jan 31, 2009)

where did you get the acrylic case w/ the cotton pads and the one next to it?


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 2, 2009)

Love it, T!


----------



## dorkynerd (Feb 2, 2009)

Where did you find that pink tool box? I have been looking for a pink one!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmitsjojo* 

 
_where did you get the acrylic case w/ the cotton pads and the one next to it?_

 
Acrylic thing with cotton pads was at Target, the dresser thingy I got from Walmart.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dorkynerd* 

 
_Where did you find that pink tool box? I have been looking for a pink one!_

 
I was Googling for pink tool boxes one day, not expecting to actually find anything, and that website came up.

They're still sold out of the 5 drawer one, though.


----------

